# cedar slingshot



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope this is the right place to post this. Having no real knowledge of stains, But can any stain work on this wood? It has 400 grit finish, but only if it will bring out the rings in the wood. If not and polyurethane will bring it out alone . ill go that route. i love the rings and wanting them to "pop". I tried the world of the webs,but having Multiple answers.

Thanks * just saw this was the wrong place to post . Maybe i need to browes around more lol Sorry


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Depending on the stain...some dark stain will hide the grain..while others will add contrast,& enhance the grain.. if you want to bring out its natural colour and grain a boiled linseed oil soak than cure will do so, you could than poly coat it once cured to add a more protective finish.. cheers


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with bullseyeben, linseed oil will bring out grain.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing like a good oiling up for bringing out the best appearance in things.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean said:


> I agree with bullseyeben, linseed oil will bring out grain.


Just soaked slingshot in linseed oil


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Nothing like a good oiling up for bringing out the best appearance in things.


comment reminds me of female oil wrestling :thumbsup:


----------

